

The Chapel. A short HDR timelapse film. - Hitchhiker
http://lookycreative.com/lang/en/portfolio/the-chapel-hdr-timelapse-film/

======
jasonwatkinspdx
The only thing compelling about this was the ending title card.

~~~
Hitchhiker
Ah I didn't care much for that. Obviously we're appreciating different parts
of "this".

For me, there is something beautiful / mysterious about the interplay of light
amidst the ruin and dust particles whirling about.

The magnificent architecture by
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Gotthard_Langhans> comes a close second. He
probably would have gotten rave reviews from HN if alive today:

" He was not educated as an architect. He studied law from 1753 to 1757 in
Halle, and then mathematics and languages, and engaged himself auto-
didactically with architecture, at which he concentrated primarily on the
antique texts of the Roman architecture theorist Vitruvius (and the new
version by the classics enthusiast Johann Joachim Winckelmann."

~~~
jasonwatkinspdx
Perphaps I'm just turned off by the highly exaggerated and artificial tone
mapping of most HDR. Generally I think using conventional techniques would
have featured the architecture much better. HDR looks best when it expands the
range of conventional techniques while still mimicking their perception. In
this sense Ansel Adams was a master of HDR.

This sort of HDR reminds me of early stereo recordings that would ping pong
sounds between the channels using panning.

~~~
Hitchhiker
All the commentators on this post including yourself are the experts regarding
the actual tech they're using. I don't know enough about their technique ..
and probably won't unless I make new friends ;-).

Perhaps, the way to look at it is that these guys seem to have put in a lot of
effort and heart into it. The music's kinda nice too.

May be you all should leave a comment on their page so that the improvements
could be implemented. Am fairly sure they have the raw footage, so like
software, they can release a new version :-).

------
rorrr
I liked the non-HDR parts of that video much more.

I hate that HDR look in photos. The effect looks interesting in the video, it
makes it look like a computer rendering. Still gimmicky though.

